# Hello, new here



## Twitch2008 (Nov 26, 2008)

Hi everyone, I'm new to the forum and wanted to introduce my self. I'm from SC and recently got a new little filly. I grew up with horses and have been dieing for years now to get another one. My hubby got me a beautiful little sorrel baby (3mo old), Quarter horse. Probably not the best choice for getting back into it, but it'll all come back to me in time. 

It amazes me how much things have changed over the years. I have been reading about keeping them barefoot & have decided thats what I want to do. I also came across the bitless bridle & thinks thats pretty neat to. Needless to say I have a lot of brushing up to do. Hoping that you guys can help me with that. lol


----------



## Twitch2008 (Nov 26, 2008)

It just dawned on me that my screen name sounds harsh. Thought I should explain.lol That's my filly's name. (not my choice) The breeder named her that. She said since she was born she would twitch her flanks and/or withers every time they touched her. She still does when I touch her. Not sure why. :?


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum! It sounds like you have your hands full. Congrats on the new baby though


----------



## wanderlust (Nov 18, 2008)

Welcome to the forum. We will want pics of the lil girl.


----------



## Twitch2008 (Nov 26, 2008)

Thanks, I'm going to try and get pics of her this weekend.


----------



## Painted Ride (Jun 30, 2008)

welcome to the hf! have a good time posting!


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

hey there! Welcome to the HF, you'll find tons of great info here. Have fun posting


----------



## Velvet (Dec 3, 2008)

Welcome!!! Hope you and your new baby enjoy your stay! I am fairly new here too!


----------



## Got2Gallop (Oct 22, 2007)

Welcome! My filly is three and she still does the flank twitch sometimes lol


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Welcome to the Horse Forum!
Nice to meet you!


----------



## Kentucky (Aug 2, 2008)

welcome ma'am and enjoy the ride.


----------

